# All Thoroughbred owners!



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Beautiful!

This is Sultan's Concubine, she was my mother's horse:









Molly's Cat, my 2003 dressage and barrel racing mare:

































Excel, my 2005 eventer/hunter gelding:


----------



## Wattyoak (Sep 28, 2010)

MadOnNags, your photo isn't showing up for me :/

Equinophile, beautiful!!!  Love Molly's Cat's face marking! 


These are my two boys:

Orlando (Story Teller), 7yo Thoroughbred gelding, around 16.2hh  He is currently in semi-retirement out at pasture. 


























And Rory (Ultimate Affair), 14yo thoroughbred Chestnut gelding, around 16.3-17hh (havn't officially measured him). He is my eventer


----------



## SoBe (Dec 11, 2011)

This is my boy Sioux. He is 16.2. We never got his papers from the people we bought him from. They said 'they couldn't find them'. Hmm. I had him for over 10 years. Sadly, I sold him a few years ago. I miss him dearly! He was about 22 when we sold him.





































Once he 'retired' to my farm he was successful at being a fat, very lazy TB!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Hugo, 16.2hh 10 year old ottb. Finished racing at 7, I bought him straight off the track, put a few months of work into him before old racing injuries started to flare up. He's had 18months spell, cost me a fortune on treatment but so far it looks like he's coming good with suitable management. So the last photo's under saddle are of his first trot in 18 months, and my first 'real' ride in 8 months - basically feeling like he's coming straight off the track again, yuck!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Your boy is beautiful Kayty!! 

Ok my boy is 11 yrs old and I have had him for about a year and a half. He is 15.3hh and his name is Apache White Sox (Apache). We definitely had a rough start he was not a beginners but we have both improved a lot and are now a much better team. 

I really need to get some more recent pictures of him though.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

apachewhitesox said:


> Your boy is beautiful Kayty!!
> 
> Ok my boy is 11 yrs old and I have had him for about a year and a half. He is 15.3hh and his name is Apache White Sox (Apache). We definitely had a rough start he was not a beginners but we have both improved a lot and are now a much better team.
> 
> I really need to get some more recent pictures of him though.


where did you get your saddle? I want one. Its beautiful. Is it comfy?


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

hisangelonly said:


> where did you get your saddle? I want one. Its beautiful. Is it comfy?


Thanks it is very comfy especially on long trail rides. I dunno where you are but I am in Australia and I got it from Horseland.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

This is my lovely boy

Buzz 16 year old 15.2hh, pretty much my everything horse done so many different things with him from eventing to campdrafting 




























really need to get some more recent ones though


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Beauseant (Brother Bill). 6 yr. old gelding. 16 hands

We've had him for two years now, we got him only 3 months since he'd been off the track. He was a handful then, full of behavior and training issues. Now, he's the most perfect horse friend we could ask for. Affectionate, agreeable, friendly, calm and willing to please.

We love him with our heart and soul.

From this pathetic sad, abused and neglected shell of what was once a gloriously beautiful racehorse....










to this: our friend, our inspiration, the joy of our lives.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

This is my eventer Petey aka Overdrive he is 13yr old 16.3

























And this is Swoop aka Mochas Midnight Sun he is my jumper 11yrs old 16.1h









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















excuse the sun bleaching


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

My two TB geldings

Jaggerbomb Tipsy & Whiskey Wisdom Carmina Burana


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

FoxyRoxy1507 said:


>


 OT, but what saddle is this?


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

it is a Thornhill Proam I believe, he actually won that for me at our very first show


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

How do you like it? I'm looking to buy a new eventing saddle. I've looked at the Bates Caprilli and HJ saddles, but there's not many being sold used.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

My Thoroughbred raced until she was 5 and was then bought and rescooled before I bought her when she was 7, I've now had her 3 and half years and she is a joy to own. She only ran 5 fives and wasn't much good. She's good a jumping but needs further schooling as I'm not great at it and being a 45 yr old mum I probably don't have the nerve I had as a teenager. She is more than fast enough for me and my friend told me today that we muct have hit 40mph on one gallop (she has gps oon her phone), it was a run I will never forget and was buzzing with being alive at the end I also out these pics on the othe TB thread so apologies if you have already seen them



Clava said:


> My thoroughbred, Belle.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> How do you like it? I'm looking to buy a new eventing saddle. I've looked at the Bates Caprilli and HJ saddles, but there's not many being sold used.


ive had it for almost 7 years and as you can see it still looks almost brand new and i used to ride about 5 horses a day when i was a trainer/manager at a barn a few years ago. I love it.. its pretty comfy compared to some saddles ive ridden in but it is a more harder seat.. when i buy another saddle ill prob get a softer saddle just bc of my neck injury that i rec'd 2 years ago would prob like a softer seat but my butt only gets sore if im trail riding for more than 2 hrs. 

I like the position it puts me in and i dont feel like i have to fight to stay in a good position and my hips or anything never hurt. heres a pic that shows my position from the side this was a couple years ago









so i would recommend it but def sit/ride in one first to make sure it works for you bc im 5'1 and all leg but dont need a really forward flap


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Our 'rescued' OTTB broodmare, Sierra and her 1 1/2 month old filly Kenzie.

















Regal- OTTB mare, fresh off of the track still having some down time to unwind. 5 years old.









Old Man Noah, 17 year old OTTB. Off of the track for a year, now retrained for advanced riding lesson and beginning prep work for jumping.


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

My 1995 TB mare, Reality of Love. She was raced a handful of times then retired to breeding.. She had 4-5 babies and then she was given to me at 12 as a fat broodmare. Now we event, foxhunt, and whatever else comes up 
Sadly she lives in upstate NY being a horse while I go to college in Pennsylvania. So she enjoys most of the year off these days and then summers of fun 

The first pic is from when I first got her, the next three from a local schooling event we go to almost every year. and the last 3 are from this summer.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Beverley! 
she's a 5 y/o 17.2hh (and growing!) TB mare. she was started over the summer, though is currently out of work due to me breaking my back :-x, she's starting training in January.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Well i only owned him for a few months but it felt like forever. This was my 17hh Black TB gelding, Pharoah, 1973 - 2010, off the track, also in the curcis for a while.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

This is Storm Survivor (Grace). She is a 12 year old, 16.3H TB mare. She is going to be my eventer. She has alrealy done Training level eventing and Level II jumpers, but she has been burned out by people running her through jumps. We are getting her back to thinking that jumping is slooooow.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

McKinley when we got him last April....................









A few months later at the end of Summer..............









Was told he was 17 yrs old and was not ever on the track that I know of. Guessing he is about 18 now and stands 16.3-17 hh. 
Love him and would not trade him for the world!!!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

nvr2many said:


> McKinley when we got him last April....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That change is incredible! He's very lucky that he has such an amazing owner now!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for saying that! I am just as lucky to have him! He is my baby!!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I had Bubbles "After The Storm" who taught me how to ride for my first 3 years, and passed away nearly a year ago at 25yrs old

























And this is Mitchell, "Fuji Extreme" who I brought in december 2012, so I've had him for just over a year now. He finished racing at 6 and he is now 8. I got him when he had just turned 7.








pic below is the day I brought him home, December 8th 2010
















^Look mum, still have shoe!
















^New cover :lol:


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Beautiful horses everyone!

Here's my Thoroughbred mare, Shirley's Brittney.
She's an 8 year bay mare that's been in my family since she was a yearling.
My grandfather raised, trained, and raced her. He retired her two years ago and she is now in foal! Once thus foal is delivered next year, I'll start re-training her for some pleasure riding! Last moth for my birthday, my grandfather switched her papers over into my name!!

















I work with about 30-40 racers and racers in training but I won't flood the page with all of them lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

This is my 22 year old thoroughbred gelding Blanie  









And my 9 year old mare Baby


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

This is Hugo, registered and raced as Paiglow. Raced until he was 10! Now 19 years old and living out life fat and retired due to arthritis and ongoing sacroiliac issues.


























And Rex, registered and raced as How Clever. Also raced until he was 10. Now 17 and semi-retired due to arthritis in his front legs.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

wow all lovely Thoroughbreds see not all are hot headed


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> wow all lovely Thoroughbreds see not all are hot headed


You are right! Mine is a doll!!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's Arnie (aka Regal Horizon). He was my first horse. 

Yesterday I was looking through some for-sale ads and I swear I found his twin (the only problem is that they're twenty years apart lol). He even moves the same.
Here's the ad: Thoroughbred Horse For Sale, Alberta (Canada), Calgary

Here's Arnie


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I have ridden a Thoroughbred and I loved how smooth he was 
the trot was very smooth


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Classic Victor, 2000 Thoroughbred gelding, unraced. I've had him for six years now. 




























I'd like to say that he's not a stereotypical, nutcase TB, but he is. :lol: It's really ironic because his sire was known for his outstanding temperament. Leave it to me to pick a defective horse. lol


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

This is Toby, aka Turbo Drive. He's currently a paddock puff, but he was my dressage horse a few years ago. This photo was at the 2010 Pony Club State Dressage Championships. We got 6th overall, including a 2nd in one test with 74%. I'm about to put him back into work and do some local shows with him, in the dressage classes. He's 12 years old, 16hh and by Marscay, out of a Sir Tristram mare. Toby is less hyped up and go-ey than the stereotypical TB, but he's super stubborn and can be really spooky on hot feed. 









This is Barcoo. He's 20yo, 15.3hh. He's pretty much my rock. He's currently retired with some light riding, but he used to be my main dressage horse. He's done everything from eventing to campdrafting to polocross to show hacking.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Love them all. Beautiful horses, one of my favorite breeds. 

Our boy, Jockey Club/APHA









More recently (with half brother):

















Half sister, Jockey Club/APHA 

















Half sister, Jockey Club


----------

